# Best Coolant



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Just finished fitting new white DRL bulbs, and noticed the coolant level is sitting on minimum so needs a top-up. Plastic reservoir on left hand side of engine bay as you look at it?

What should I be using? 3.2 MKII

Ta


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

G12 get it from Audi or TPS


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

G12+

See you manual if in doubt.

G12 is the minium standard. G12+ is the recommended standard.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

dannyboyz4 said:


> G12+
> 
> See you manual if in doubt.
> 
> G12 is the minium standard. G12+ is the recommended standard.


Awesome, thanks. Will pick some up - pronto!


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

G13 is the new one, just used it few weeks ago for 40k service.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Are these coolants applicable to all TT models? G13 best bet to get?


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Do not mix them if you can avoid it.

However they are backwardly compatible. So G13 is compatible with G12+, etc.

My advice, having recently topped up mine, use the stuff already in it. My 2012 TT had G12+ as indeed Audi have used since 2007 in the TT. I would not use G13 nor G12 and stick to what already in there as recommended. Some older coolants cause newly topped up coolants to turn to jelly apparently when mixed so be careful about what you put in. Never mix blue coolant with red/pink!

BTW, G13 is purple.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

G13 used here too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I have pink in mine, is that G12+ ?


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmmm, right. Got some G12, went to pour it into tank, and tank now showing halfway between min and max.

10 min run to garage to get coolant ... Am I right in thinking it's the 'cold' level I need to pay attention to and as such should top it up?

:?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

When the engine is cold, the level should be at 'COLD'. Or between the 'min' and 'max'. 
Remember that this is an expansion tank. When the engine is warm isn't the best time to look.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

-:[KM said:


> :-":3n45m36n]When the engine is cold, the level should be at 'COLD'. Or between the 'min' and 'max'.
> Remember that this is an expansion tank. When the engine is warm isn't the best time to look.


I started mine up and moved it off the drive onto level ground and its dead in the centre between Min and Max, I presume im ok for the time being?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Yeah. Fine and dandy. If you're a bit OCD like me I'd get it on the line. That way you'll know if it drops.

Good comment about level ground too. I took that as granted.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I also thought I would check my oil while I was at it, the oil and filter was changed recently and that was also smack in the middle level wise, is this the norm or should they have filled it to the max?


----------

